# I thought the steam wand was an ornament.



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Guys

I have been a Rancillio Silvia owner for just over two years now and never used the steam wand, I only drink black coffee and my wife is black with cold milk, we both also enjoy espresso, reading through the posts on Barista skills and getting inspired I decided to visit the local supermarket this morning and buy 2lts of full fat milk.

On my return home my wife looked at me with that, Now he's lost his marbles look when I explained that I was going to make her a cappuccino or a flat white, this is a how hard can it be moment!!

Well 11/2 Lts in and I finally crack it, it's a Eureka moment, Microfoam to die for, good god I hate hot milk but this stuff is fantastic.

So for all the times I poo pooed hot milky coffee I might just be wrong, now I need to perfect my Latte art skills.

I am off to the Supermarket for more milk!!!

Oh and when my wife asked Is this a cappuccino or a flat white my answer was simple.

Yes!!!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I've got a gaggia with the dreaded pannarello wand and I've been turned onto flat whites now.....

Think I may have to do the Silvia steam wand upgrade as my latte art resembles an abstract aero


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> I've got a gaggia with the dreaded pannarello wand and I've been turned onto flat whites now.....
> 
> Think I may have to do the Silvia steam wand upgrade as my latte art resembles an abstract aero


Rumour is that it was McDonald's that turned you


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> I've got a gaggia with the dreaded pannarello wand and I've been turned onto flat whites now.....
> 
> Think I may have to do the Silvia steam wand upgrade as my latte art resembles an abstract aero


The V1/2 wand is pretty much a strait swap though the fixing nut is different so you'll either need to use the old nut or get a pre-modified wand. From what I've heard, the V3 eand is better still but requires getting inside the machine as it uses a ball joint.

I went pre-modified V1/2 when I did mine & it's a great upgrade on the original.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

KTD said:


> Rumour is that it was McDonald's that turned you


4/3rds in every cup!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I haven't used the steam wand on my Classic yet. I heat the milk in the microwave and then pour the shot on top. Tastes fine, but maybe steamed milk is better. I must try. I'm not a fan of foamy cappuccinos - like the milk fairly flat but haven't tried microfoam. I'd use semi skimmed - no way I want to put on weight. Is semi skimmed OK? Right now I'm using 150ml milk to 17g/28ml coffee, about a 1:1.6 ratio.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I haven't tried the steam wand yet. I drink mostly black but when I fancy a bit of milk I am still using my N********* milk frother (apologies for swearing on the forum).


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes I totally get where you are coming from, I was actually surprised at how good microfoam tasted, you should give it a go.


----------

